# Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?



## cobyrueg (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
Ich möchte mir nächtest Jahr das Konsolenboot Rybi 435 (http://www.berlineryachtimport.de/index.php?show=rybi435) kaufen.Hat jemand erfahrung mit diesem Boot?

Nutzung:Bodden und Ostsee bis Windstärke 4 (Rügen)


----------



## SteinbitIII (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

Hallo cobyrueg!
Echt ein schönes Boot, welches Du beabsichtigst, Dir zu holen!
4,35m und 1,90m hört sich auf jeden Fall schon mal gut an. Ich hatte bis vor 3 Jahren mal ein Ryds 465R, mit 15PS Aussenborder, das war auf jeden Fall für Windstärke 4-5 nicht mehr geeignet, da es auch nur 1,70m breit war, ausserdem hast Du bzw. das Rybi Boot ne schöne Spritzwasser Scheibe, welches meins nicht hatte. 
Das ist schon von Vorteil, da man ja schon bei Windstärke 4-5 schon etwas Wellengang hat und die Scheibe auf jeden Fall vor durchnässten Klamotten hilft!
So ein Boot ist auch noch super einzuslippen, ich selber hab jetzt ein Örnvik 510 Cruiser mit 60 PS AB, da kann man schon nicht mehr jede Slipeinrichtung nutzen (ich jedenfalls nicht mit meinen VW Passat TDI.....:c )
Ich beziehe meine Boote aus Dänemark, da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, daß Sie Dir als deutscher immer bessere Preise machen (warscheinlich, weil die Dänen so ne Luxussteuer haben, und die brauchst Du als Deutscher ja nicht zahlen..) hier also mal ne Internetadresse von meinen Bootshändler so als Info! Der dänische Kurs liegt so bei 7,4, d.h, die dänischen Kronen so durch 7,4 teilen! Und dann bekommst Du noch mal so ca. 15 % Nachlass obendrauf. 
www.boges.dk
Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spass mit Deinen neuen Boot. Ich denk, ne gute Entscheidung.

Gruß Steinbit!


----------



## Peterpaul (17. November 2006)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

Muss bei der Einfuhr der Boote nach D irgendwas bedacht werden oder regeln die das alles komplett?


----------



## SteinbitIII (17. November 2006)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

Habe jetzt bereits das dritte Boot in Danmark gekauft. Die Übergabe erfolgte bei uns jedenfalls immer in Süderlügum, also hinter der deutsch/dänischen Grenze. 
Da wird dann Bar bezahlt, alles andere regelt dann der dänische Verkäufer .
Gruß, Steinbit.


----------



## HD4ever (17. November 2006)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

schönes Boot ! :m
dann mal los damit .....


----------



## Peterpaul (21. November 2006)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Habe jetzt bereits das dritte Boot in Danmark gekauft. Die Übergabe erfolgte bei uns jedenfalls immer in Süderlügum, also hinter der deutsch/dänischen Grenze.
> Da wird dann Bar bezahlt, alles andere regelt dann der dänische Verkäufer .
> Gruß, Steinbit.


 
OK-Danke #h


----------



## ulger48 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

Hallo Cobyrued,
ich besitze seit 4 Jahren ein Rybi motorisiert mit einem 50 PS Viertakter von Mercury,
bin viel damit in Croatien unterwegs, das Boot steckt locker Wellengang bis 1,50m weg, der Verbrauch liegt bei 4-6 L. pro Stunde.
Habe das ganze Gespann, mit neuem Trailer, Boot u. Motor waren Ausstellungsstück für 7500 EUR bei ebay ersteigert
Gruß Gert


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

Wellenhöhe von 1,5 m??
Naja, da muß man dann wohl mal nachmessen. Ist auch ein Unterschied, ob diese Welle irgendwo schön lang im warmen Sommer kommt, oder ob du sie vor Kap Arkona bei 2 Grad Luft und 4 Grad Wassertemperatur als schöne Kreuzsee bekommst. Da hast du dann nähmlich jeder 3. oder 4. Welle in Teilen im Boot.

Wenn ich mir eine neues Boot zulegen möchte, sollte man sich klar über die Verwendung sein. Rügen in den Bodden und die küstennahe Meeresangelei unmittelbar an der Küste in geschützen Bereichen auch zur Meerforellenzeit mag gehen. Es ist jedoch kein "Offshore Boot" . Die Lachsangelei solltest du mit diesem Boot nicht planen. Bei bestem Wetter mag es einmal gehen. Allerdings lohnt es sich nicht, ein so kleines Boot dann für diese Zwecke auszurüsten


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

@Dolfin
Man brauch doch zum Lachsangeln nicht großartig anderes Gerät als zum schleppen auf Trutten?!? Ich möchte mit meinem Kleinboot (5m lang, 2m breit) auf jeden Fall nach Rügen fahren um auf Lachs zu schleppen. Klar werde ich nur bei guten Wetterverhältnissen da raus fahren können und ansonsten dichter unter Land auf Forellen schleppen oder eben sogar vom Strand aus die Fliegenrute schwingen müssen, während andere bei 5bft immernoch schleppen können. Aber ich will nicht so recht glauben, dass es immer gleich das 7,5 m Merry Fisher Boot sein muss um dort angeln zu können. Mit gesunder Vorsicht sollte auch so ein Boot ausreichen um ab und an mal einen dicken Silberbarren zu fangen, oder meinst Du das geht gar nicht?


----------



## HD4ever (5. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

um raus an die Lachse zu kommen mußt du schon an die 30-40m Linie ran ....
ich wollte dieses Frühjahr auch mal von Glowe aus rausfahren und wir sind mit dem 8,5m Boot nicht raus gekommen wegen dem Wind/Sturm
vorletztes jahr hab ich Bilder gesehen vom Lachstrolling bei Kaiserwetter und Ententeich im April, ich hab ja ne ähnliche Größe wie du am start - bei gutem Wetter geht das sicher - aber das ist bestimmt sicher fraglich und nicht berechenbar wie das dann gerade zu der Zeit so ist ...


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

Hallo Findling,
natürlich geht ein 5m Boot - oder meinetwegen auch ein 4,35m Boot bei bestem Wetter.
Aber wann ist mal bestes Wetter? Wenn du im April deine 10 Urlaubstage genommen hast und jeden Morgen siehst du die weißen Kronen - was machst du?
Die Geschichte mit dem landnahen Schleppen ist auch so ein Ding. Auf Rügen kommst du nur von wenigen Häfen aus wirklich zu den Lachsen - oder auch den Forellen. Du darfst ja nicht überall einfach schleppen. Durch die Basislinien sind dir viele hafennahe Gebiete zum Schleppen verschlossen. Wenn du aber vor Arkona landnah schleppen willst, mußt du erstmal durch die fetteste Brandung durch.
Also: Geht schon - aber unter erheblichen Abstrichen. 
Rügen hat aber neben der Frage nach Wind zwei weitere, miteinander verflochtene Probleme: Nebel und Großschifffahrt. Dort donnert die Großschifffahrt direkt durch die Fanggebiete und der Nebel kommt oft innerhalb von wenigen Minuten. Die Verbindung dieser beiden Faktoren ist sehr gefährlich. Wenn man also langsfristig und unter Einhaltung
von Sicherheitsaspekten planen will, sollte man gleich auf eine Bootsgröße gehen, die den
Anbau eines Radars ermöglicht.
Ich wollte mit meinem Statement cobyrüg nur bedeuten, dass er bei einer Planung bezüglich Lachs etwas höher in der Bootsgröße greifen sollte. Wenn es um die Bodden geht, ist die Bootsgröße sicher kein Problem.


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Findling,
> natürlich geht ein 5m Boot - oder meinetwegen auch ein 4,35m Boot bei bestem Wetter.
> Aber wann ist mal bestes Wetter? Wenn du im April deine 10 Urlaubstage genommen hast und jeden Morgen siehst du die weißen Kronen - was machst du?



Ein langes Gesicht, Stricken und Häkeln, Frustsaufen,... keine Ahnung! Ist natürlich shit und mir bleibt dann nur das fischen von Land. Was ja nun auch nicht soooo schlecht ist auf der Ecke.



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit dem landnahen Schleppen ist auch so ein Ding. Auf Rügen kommst du nur von wenigen Häfen aus wirklich zu den Lachsen - oder auch den Forellen. Du darfst ja nicht überall einfach schleppen. Durch die Basislinien sind dir viele hafennahe Gebiete zum Schleppen verschlossen..



Kann mir das mit den Basislinien jemand mal in 2-3 Sätzen kurz erklären? Mir sind die Dinger auf dem Plotter schon ein paar mal aufgefallen aber ich kann damit nicht so richtig was anfangen und der Führerscheinkursus ist schon so lange her...



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wenn du aber vor Arkona landnah schleppen willst, mußt du erstmal durch die fetteste Brandung durch.
> Also: Geht schon - aber unter erheblichen Abstrichen.
> Rügen hat aber neben der Frage nach Wind zwei weitere, miteinander verflochtene Probleme: Nebel und Großschifffahrt. Dort donnert die Großschifffahrt direkt durch die Fanggebiete und der Nebel kommt oft innerhalb von wenigen Minuten. Die Verbindung dieser beiden Faktoren ist sehr gefährlich.
> Wenn man also langsfristig und unter Einhaltung
> ...



Gut, das sehe ich auch völlig ein. Radar ist auf meinem Boot leider unmöglich anzubringen und von daher wird uns nur der sofortige Rückzug bleiben, wenn Nebel aufkommt. Verstehe auch worum es Dir ging aber man muss dabei natürlich auch sehen, dass es schlicht und einfach nicht jedem Möglich ist die entsprechenden finanziellen Mittel zu berappen. Ich als "junger Hüpfer" bin schon froh überhaupt einen schwimmfähigen Untersatz zu haben. 

Grüße
#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

Ist doch alles klar und völlig verständlich. Hier gings aber darum, dass dort jemand ein neues Boot kaufen will - vielleicht kann man vorher genau nachdenken und Fehler vermeiden. Nun zu deiner Frage:
Basislinien
Du darfst landwärts dieser Basislininien nicht schleppen, sondern nur vom verankerten Boot aus angeln.


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

Gut zu wissen. |thinkerg:  Danke.
Gar nicht in Damp dabei?

Edit:
Mir fällt gerade auf, dass er das Boot ja schon seit 2 Jahren gekauft haben müßte...


----------



## Dipsdive (5. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*



Findling schrieb:


> Kann mir das mit den Basislinien jemand mal in 2-3 Sätzen kurz erklären? Mir sind die Dinger auf dem Plotter schon ein paar mal aufgefallen aber ich kann damit nicht so richtig was anfangen und der Führerscheinkursus ist schon so lange her...


Hi,

Basislinien sind auf keinem Plotter dieser Welt eingezeichnet. Auf dem Plotter erkennst du neben den Tiefenlinien auch Seeschiffahrtsstraßen, Sperrzonen etc.

Die Basislinien waren früher in der Küstenfischereiverordnung Mac Pom aufgeführt. Innerhalb dieser Basislinien war das Schleppangeln untersagt. Seit einigen Jahren ist das Schleppangeln nun den Grenzen der Fischereischonbezirken unterworfen. Jetzt ist nur noch in diesen Bezirken das Schleppangeln untersagt. Die Basislinien sind daher nicht mehr von Interesse.

Bestes Beispiel ist z.B. die Tromper Wiek (Glowe). Lag damals innerhalb der Basislinie und somit war das Schleppangeln dort verboten. Heutzutage darfst du da Schleppangeln, da die Tromper Wiek nicht in einem Fischereischonbezirk liegt.|rolleyes


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*



Dipsdive schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Basislinien sind auf keinem Plotter dieser Welt eingezeichnet. Auf dem Plotter erkennst du neben den Tiefenlinien auch Seeschiffahrtsstraßen, Sperrzonen etc.
> 
> ...




Aha, alles klar und vielen Dank! Das mit den Basislinien muss ich aber nochmal prüfen . Ich könnte schwören das solche Linien auf meiner eKarte (Navionics) eingezeichnet sind.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

Nee,
Damp ist dieses Jahr für mich zu knapp.

Olli,
kannst du bitte nochmal die Quelle angeben? Ich würde das gern einmal nachlesen, da ich vermute, das sich zwar die Bezeichnungen, nicht aber die Grenzen verändert haben.


----------



## Dipsdive (5. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

Hans-Heinrich,

als Quelle dient die aktuelle KüVFO M-V:
http://www.portal-fischerei.de/file...te/fischerei/rechtsvorschr-MV/6kuesten-Vo.pdf

*unter §14 Fischereibezirke / Absatz (4)*

Im BAC-Forum hatten wir die Diskussion in der Vergangenheit auch schon (Allgemein/Bekanntmachungen und Thema: "Neue Schonzeit in MacPom")


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. November 2008)

*AW: Konsolenboot Rybi 435 ?*

Jawoll,
ich habs mir auf der Karte angeschaut und eingezeichnet. Wenn man sich an die Außenküsten vor Hiddensee, Wittow und Jasmund hält, kann man eigentlich fast überall schleppen. Die Grenze bildet die Linie 54°35' zwischen der Halbinsel Neu Bessin und Der Bug.
Also bedeuten Basislinien eigentlich nur noch etwas in Bezug auf Fischereibeschränkungen zwischen diesen Linien und der 3Meilengrenze. Das wiederum ist aber für Schleppangler unerheblich.


----------

